# coverting a 6 inch speaker to a 6x9



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

i got a 91 honda prelude and im putting 4 6x9 in the bak deck and how hard is it to do that


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beaver2low_@Jan 2 2006, 11:38 PM~4536821
> *i got a 91 honda prelude and im putting 4 6x9 in the bak deck and how hard is it to do that
> *


you have to cut!!!

if you were going from a 6x9 to a 6" then you would just need an adapter, but your going from a 6" to a 6x9, your gonna have to cut... what is the rear deck made out of, sheet metal or something :dunno:

i've seen ppl just remove the rear deck all together and make another one out of MDF or glassed it and went about it that way...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

why do people feel they need to put multiple 6x9's in cars, i still dont see the point in using 6x9's at all.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Just some cutting...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jan 3 2006, 11:30 AM~4538920
> *why do people feel they need to put multiple 6x9's in cars,  i still dont see the point in using 6x9's at all.
> *


I agree...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 3 2006, 10:25 AM~4539318
> *I agree...
> *


Arnt you in the, "agreeing" mood lately


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

4 6x9's just for rear fill is a bit overkill. . . dont u think?


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

honda prelude? four 6x9's? whats goin on here? 
just run some good the 6.5's, they will give you better sound than those ovals. and without all the cutting.
sounds like you got another ricey honda in the makings, dont go that route.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jan 3 2006, 10:57 AM~4539486
> *honda prelude? four 6x9's? whats goin on here?
> just run some good the 6.5's, they will give you better sound than those ovals. and without all the cutting.
> sounds like you got another ricey honda in the makings, dont go that route.
> *


how can you be so sure?! :cheesy:


----------



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

its not goin to be a ricer and i took some measurements and im puttin two 6.5 and maybe two 10 inch subs in the back window. i dont know yet if i want to put a fiberglass deck in my car. what kinda awsome speaker, that wont rape me in cash, can i use. that also sound good


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beaver2low_@Jan 3 2006, 03:36 PM~4541267
> *its not goin to be a ricer and i took some measurements and im puttin two 6.5 and maybe two 10 inch subs in the back window. i dont know yet if i want to put a fiberglass deck in my car. what kinda awsome speaker, that wont rape me in cash, can i use. that also sound good
> *


cdt audio


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yea, in a prelude, i would run a good set of components for my front stage in kickpanels and you might not need much more then that, they're so damn small, but for the high and mighty, run ONE set of comps in the rear as well...

i dont understand the multiple 6x9's either... i have 6x9's in my doors but thats because it was stock cut out, so i just replaced, but low frequencies dont come through them at all, good drum and kicks is as low as it gets...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i take it you are too young to remember when people used lots of 6x9's in a subwoofer sized box and sounding like 12's banging in the trunk????12 packs were very common in the 80's over here in the Lone Star State-


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 4 2006, 12:44 PM~4547290
> *i take it you are too young to remember when people used lots of 6x9's in a subwoofer sized box and sounding like 12's banging in the trunk????12 packs were very common in the 80's over here in the Lone Star State-
> *


yes, but now that technology has advanced. . . so must the ghetto ass installs lol


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 4 2006, 03:57 PM~4547379
> *yes, but now that technology has advanced. . . so must the ghetto ass installs lol
> *


thanks for saving me the trouble... brain getter has been "ticked" off at me since i helped him realize a few things uffin:

BTW, who the fuck wants to have a 3 cuft box with 12 6x9's in there... dont forget, 6x9's dont only reproduce low frequencies, they can also reproduce highs, and for a street beater, that serves no purpose...


i am 20years old, i fell into car audio in march/april '05... only reason i got into it because i thought i was cheated by the place i got my stuff and let install (which i did), i then began reading, experimenting, installing, building, sampling, comparing, burning shit up, replacing... ever since... ask around the board, this is common knowledge, i dont claim to be a vet, i just started, but its not my fault that i have the funds to buy, compare, fuck up, buy more stuff, install, fuck up, buy more stuff to the point where i can give information based off of experience... i am in the process of changing out amps, door speakers, and sub for the THIRD time in 10 months, from october up to date i have done 6 installs, and built 5 enclosures, after the two for my RE 10's the next one will be glass'd....

i have gotten alot of help from ibanender, brahma brian, 1ofaknd, and local car stero shops in my area... hope to get more help...
that is my story, fuck you and die slow...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I remember the multiple 6x9 setups, id just laugh and laugh at them. Id get reasons for doing it from the people "oh man I want that concert loud sound" :ugh:

Really, its not any different then using a bunch of 8" subs. In fact, in the mid 90's a few companies specalized in 8" to 15" COAXIAL speakers  just to compete with the 6x9 sales. In the end neither sold..lol


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 4 2006, 06:56 PM~4549928
> *thanks for saving me the trouble... brain getter has been "ticked" off at me since i helped him realize a few things uffin:
> 
> BTW, who the fuck wants to have a 3 cuft box with 12 6x9's in there... dont forget, 6x9's dont only reproduce low frequencies, they can also reproduce highs, and for a street beater, that serves no purpose...
> ...


hahaha, ibaneder comes here too?? ahh, he still a mod on the sounddomain chat?? :roflmao:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

he was here when i first started, not anymore because of the obvious


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 4 2006, 07:09 PM~4550035
> *he was here when i first started, not anymore because of the obvious
> *


ya..  I try to stay, lol because I get more help here then other fourms, hard to tell isnt it??


----------



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

im not puttin 6x9 im puttin 6.5 in for shure


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

everyone seems to act like they own a AWARD WINNING SQ car everytime someon brings up a 6x9 post. To the average person they cannot tell the difference between components and coaxials. Most people just like LOUD MUSIC, get over it. If you have an answer for a ? post it, if not move on. Or better yet, go work on your SQ System for your next comp.

Back on topic, I use to have 4 6x9's, and I used them to be loud at outdoor car shows. Here is a pic.









Now I have 4 components speakers back there, and I usually have them off, and only turn them on to be Loud. Also it added a little bit of custom look to the rear deck instead of leaving it empty.









Those were built using the stock rear deck, and glassin over it with wood rings.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

it has nothing to do with sq, the fact is that in a full system setup. . mids on the rear deck is for REAR FILL. . . you want the sound up front (doors/kicks etc.._) not back

nobodies hating and shit. . and im SPL, fuck an award winning SQ setup. . 

all im saying is that 4 6x9's or 4 6 1/2's does nothing for you in the rear for SPL or SQ or SQL or anything else. . except maybe throw off your sound imaging

some people must just think, the more the better

/thread


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 5 2006, 12:23 AM~4551359
> * If you have an answer for a ? post it, if not move on. .*



who elected you a mod? When 1ofakind makes you one, then maybe you can tell people what to say or do here.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Jan 6 2006, 01:36 AM~4558292
> *who elected you a mod?  When 1ofakind makes you one, then maybe you can tell people what to say or do here.
> *


I should be a mod now that you mention it. Being as I actually try to help people. That way I could delete half the BS on this forum.


----------



## Bass-Luva (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 05:59 PM~4569463
> *I should be a mod now that you mention it.  Being as I actually try to help people.  That way I could delete half the BS on this forum.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 7 2006, 06:59 PM~4569463
> *I should be a mod now that you mention it.  Being as I actually try to help people.  That way I could delete half the BS on this forum.
> *



you're definately on the wrong forum then.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

Why's that?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Jan 8 2006, 12:01 PM~4572274
> *Why's that?
> *


Because dan and pitbull enjoy being able to talk bs and then occassionally copy and paste some internet information into a thread to help 1 in 10 threads that they reply to....so you would inturn kill 90% of there post's.... But it seems that you are already recognizing it and would be a good mod


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks :biggrin:


----------

